# Applying for job



## bennie0212 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm a US citizen but i am studying in thailand right now and i was just wondering if it's possible to send it resume for applying for a job across the sea? But go in for interview in person?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

No reason you can't send in job applications from Thailand. In your case, I would state on your resume that you are a US citizen, and put something in your cover letter about when you will be returning to the US to be available for interviews.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Aussiegreer (Mar 21, 2009)

But be warned, the job market is really tough at the moment in the current economy. There are jobs out there, there's just three times as many people trying for the same position. Don't be discouraged if it takes a while to line something up. Be sure to sell yourself through a concise and well presented resume and cover letter.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I've met HR people who tell me their goal is to eliminate as many resumes as possible as quickly as possible. One of the ways they do this is to throw out any paper resume that comes in. They worry about discrimination lawsuits, and if they never look at any paper resume, they don't have any problems with proving they aren't biased. Resumes that come in on-line are at least time-tagged and they can keep a history on them. However, your best bet may be on-line job sites. When I was looking during the last recession, the only contacts I got were from companies or agencies that found me by doing a search on monster.com.

Also, when the economy is this bad, companies can afford to be very demanding, not just about qualifications, but about things like availability. You might be contacted for a phone interview, and if you aren't available when they want to talk, too bad. Or they might only want to interview people who can be there in the next few hours. That happened to me. I don't think I ever got more than a couple of days notice for an interview. That will be a big disadvantage for you.

Many companies only interview people who are already in the area. Many don't cover moving expenses. I've heard of some that won't cover interview expenses, either.


----------

